# Need help with barn layout



## Java Bean (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey there, hope this doesn't get too lengthy!

I need some help with a one stall horse barn I'm trying to design. I will be purchasing a Clydesdale cross once the barn is complete. The horse is around 15.2, 1000 lbs if that helps at all.

The layout I have now is attached. The dimensions are 16 x 20. The shell is already complete because it was being used as a shed. A long window will be above the feeding area for circulation and a dutch door leads out into the paddock. There will be lights in the tack room and common area, they just aren't included in the plan.

1. The stall I put in is 10 x 12. Do you think this size will be suitable? 

2. I've added a faucet to the water area inside the stall. Is this possible? I thought it would be a neat idea if I could do it so the horse can't hook himself on the faucet. Maybe have a short one or one that pulls out from the wall?

3. Is the cross ties area suitable as in size and positioning? Can I add a window next to the door to get some natural light in the cross tie area?

Any other advice would be greatly appreciated! I feel I really need some help because I don't want to run in to problems if I didn't get someone else's opinion on it. And you can be harsh, I don't want to have a layout that doesn't work, I'm willing to totally revamp the design.

Thank you so so much!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I think it looks good.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Do you need room for hay storage?


----------



## Java Bean (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks, myhorse.

No, I decided to keep the ceiling open. I'll have a large metal container, like the kind for trucks, with hay in it. 

But this leads to a good question, will I need some sort of circulation? I don't know much about hay storage.

Thanks again!


----------



## Java Bean (Aug 27, 2009)

Anyone else?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would like to see the 10' wall bigger but I realize you have limited space. I would have hay water and feed up front so you can access it with out walking all the way in. Also I think you will need to use back wall where sink is for tack as it is too narrow to access the back with tack down both sides. I actually think tack will only fit on i side. If a sink is neccessary put it up in the front of the cross tie area. I think it needs reworking yet. What direction is the dutch door? If it is not installed I would move it more to one edge so it is a good wind block depending on direction.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

is there a post in the way of the sliding door? I would not like to be leading the horse in and out that close to a wall. That also impeeds what can go on that wall.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

A couple of thoughts/questions. Is there any reason the stall cannot be pushed into the corner? I agree that getting in that small area is tough to access hay and feed. 
I would only think you need water in one place, not 2. Maybe attach a water spigot somewhere accessible to the cross tie are, so that gives you water close to the stall as well as for washing the horse. Not too close tho, unless you have a floor drain. (esp for winter). I would avoid putting it on outside walls, personally due to freezing more easily. 

Don't forget an electrical outlet near your grooming area for clippers or whatever. 
If you use a sliding type door on the tack room you will be able to use the wall on the way into the tack room for storage (perhaps metal trash cans for feed?).
A shelf in the tack area with a small microwave is great-for warm water in winter, etc. 
I also do not like the post coming right out of the stall. Perhaps one of the posts for the cross ties could be the actual corner post for the stall?
You should be able to add a window in the crosstie area-next to the door-but I would also think about one on the side (20') wall in addition. Good cross ventilation, as well as light. And, if you shove the stall back into the corner, you won't need that window, unless you want a small one in the stall for ventilation on those yukky winter days just for a bit of air.......
Good luck!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I was working on a floor plan for you and noticed The post do not line up on your plan, so is that were they really are.
What openings are existing and what are you adding?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Are you going to heat your shed?

With a sink with a faucet you are going to have to at least find a way to keep the pipes from freezing (heat tape, etc).

What do you mean by saying you put a faucet in the stall? 

I would not leave a water source in a stall with a horse where they can easily make horse personalizations to it. Not only do you risk the horse getting caught on it, you risk finding your barn flooded when you go out there the next day.

I agree with the suggestion that having the feed, water and hay locations on the aisle side of the stall is far more practical.

You might want to think about having your water and grain that close together too. Dropping grain pieces into a water bucket is a quick way to make a mess. A little space between them goes a long way in preventing this.


With the column shown where it is in the aisle I am not sure your stall door will open far enough to safely get a horse in and out. 

Where do you plan on keeping your hay?


----------



## Java Bean (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry for such a late reply. Finals, yek! 



churumbeque said:


> I would like to see the 10' wall bigger but I realize you have limited space. I would have hay water and feed up front so you can access it with out walking all the way in. Also I think you will need to use back wall where sink is for tack as it is too narrow to access the back with tack down both sides. I actually think tack will only fit on i side. If a sink is neccessary put it up in the front of the cross tie area. I think it needs reworking yet. What direction is the dutch door? If it is not installed I would move it more to one edge so it is a good wind block depending on direction.





churumbeque said:


> is there a post in the way of the sliding door? I would not like to be leading the horse in and out that close to a wall. That also impeeds what can go on that wall.


Yes, I would like to have it bigger too, do you think there is a way I could have a 12 x 12 while still having a sensibly planned tack/utility room? The access to hay and water is a great idea, I never really thought of that! No doors are installed so they can all be moved. Everything can be moved accept the walls.

And yes, there is a post in the way, I had no idea where else to put it and I'm not too fussy on the way the door slides from the wall over to the left.



franknbeans said:


> A couple of thoughts/questions. Is there any reason the stall cannot be pushed into the corner? I agree that getting in that small area is tough to access hay and feed.
> I would only think you need water in one place, not 2. Maybe attach a water spigot somewhere accessible to the cross tie are, so that gives you water close to the stall as well as for washing the horse. Not too close tho, unless you have a floor drain. (esp for winter). I would avoid putting it on outside walls, personally due to freezing more easily.
> 
> Don't forget an electrical outlet near your grooming area for clippers or whatever.
> ...


I love those ideas, a microwave seems great and I never thought of putting the post on the corner as double duty! And I think you're right about water freezing on an outside wall... but again, never thought about it! haha



churumbeque said:


> I was working on a floor plan for you and noticed The post do not line up on your plan, so is that were they really are.
> What openings are existing and what are you adding?


Oh thanks! The posts are definitely workable. I just stuck them where I figured I should but its not such a hot position. There is one door in the middle at the front (the bottom wall in the picture) but if I need to I can cover it up. There's no siding or anything on the outside, just Tyvek. It will be finished completely later on. 



Alwaysbehind said:


> Are you going to heat your shed?
> With a sink with a faucet you are going to have to at least find a way to keep the pipes from freezing (heat tape, etc).
> What do you mean by saying you put a faucet in the stall?
> I would not leave a water source in a stall with a horse where they can easily make horse personalizations to it. Not only do you risk the horse getting caught on it, you risk finding your barn flooded when you go out there the next day.
> ...


I would like to have my barn heated and make sure the pipes don't freeze.
I was thinking of having hay in the water but I never thought of feed getting i there. I'll have to get that separated! 
I guess I'll have to find a better way to having a spout around there. My first thought was to have it coming from the utility room and having the tape on the other side so you turn it on from in there. Maybe that wouldn't work and I don't want the horse to get hurt!
The hay will be close to the barn somewhere, I was too afraid of fire to store it in there so I've got a metal container for it. Should it have some sort of ventilation?

Thank you sooo much you guys! All this advice is so helpful, I can't thank you enough. Perhaps I'll take the plan and rework it with your advice in mind. Once my finals are over of course!

Thanks


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I want to make sure I understand you. The posts are not in yet? since you said they can go anywhere? So I could eliminate or move as they are in the way.
It is very important in my opinion that the sliding door is not so close to the wall. That close you then make that wall unusable because it has tyo be clear for a walkway.
Water with the spigot that lets the water drain back down will not freeze. I do not knwo the proper name for it but I would not heat a space that small. Your horse will be healthier with out going from heat to cold


----------



## Java Bean (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah, I see what you mean about that wall, I'd like to be able to use it for something or at least have it available if I need it.

As far as I know, there's nothing in there yet. It was being used to store a car so I'm pretty sure its just an empty space. It only has a wood floor that I'm planning on making concrete. There's also no ceiling, just beams.

Thanks


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

here is my suggestions. Hopefully you can read it all. I would forget the sink you do not have room. Less is better in this small space. You could add shelfs in front of the horse or behind.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't know how the cold will affect it, but can you get auto waterers in Canada? Maybe have an auto instead of the actual faucet in the stall?


----------



## shaker (May 22, 2010)

Java Bean said:


> Thanks, myhorse.
> 
> No, I decided to keep the ceiling open. I'll have a large metal container, like the kind for trucks, with hay in it.
> 
> ...


Metal container for hay could cause problems. I have a friend who stores their hay in a steel shed and do to the temperature changes and high humidity in Michigan the steel sweats and soaks the hay leading to moldy hay. They ended up lining the interior with wood.

Depending on where you are in Canada you might experience the same problem.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Chiilaa said:


> I don't know how the cold will affect it, but can you get auto waterers in Canada?


Yes you can. Not sure how they prevent freezing now that I think about it. 

My only question about this barn is... Only one horse?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Yes you can. Not sure how they prevent freezing now that I think about it.
> 
> My only question about this barn is... Only one horse?


YOu have a hole dug below the waterer with a concrete pipe that goes several feet below the frost line and ground heat rises and keeps it from feezing. They also have a built in heater under the bowl


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

sounds like over kill for 1 horse and you would have to bust up the existing floor to install


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> sounds like over kill for 1 horse and you would have to bust up the existing floor to install


I just had another thought. Since hay storage is an issue why not use that shed for hay, feed and tack and build a leanto off the shed for shelter? Could be 3 sided for extra wind break. I have 3 stalls with runs and they are outside most of the time anyway


----------

